# ATV Walking Axle Homemade Trailer "COD Haula"



## WoodWacker (Oct 27, 2015)

Intrigued by low impact firewood yarding as my Polaris Big boss bed just wasn't enough. I used 1.25" square for most of the framing. Snowmobile trailer axles with homemade hub adapters to accept atv lug pattern. It's unreal how well it walks over obsticles with ease and minimal trailer movement. 

Thought I could share. More pics with deck and sideboards to come.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 28, 2015)

Walking beam suspensions are fantastic if you're hauling stuff in a trailer in the woods ... my cousin fabricated a trailer with a wbs for our ATV club.

Nice workmanship by the way.


----------



## Knots (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice.  Having no time to fabricate anything these days, I had to buy one.  The wheels on mine are outboard of the bed, so if you hit a really deep hole the rear one can rotate all the way around and become the front one.  That said, I've had it out in the woods this summer and never had that happen.


----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice work.  I love seeing projects like this.


----------



## WoodWacker (Oct 28, 2015)

Knots said:


> Nice.  Having no time to fabricate anything these days, I had to buy one.  The wheels on mine are outboard of the bed, so if you hit a really deep hole the rear one can rotate all the way around and become the front one.  That said, I've had it out in the woods this summer and never had that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That tractor will make a man weak in the knees. Is that a powerking?


----------



## cachunko (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't have anything too fancy, just basic trailers.  Everywhere I cut wood the ground is pretty much flat.  In the woods, I use a polaris ranger and a couple of trailers (I'm working on finding an old 8N or 9N, or something similar) and anything out in the open I just use my truck.  It's a family affair around here


----------



## Jags (Oct 29, 2015)

cachunko said:


> I cut wood the ground is pretty much flat.



Your "flat" looks just like my "flat"


----------



## cachunko (Oct 29, 2015)

Jags said:


> Your "flat" looks just like my "flat"
> View attachment 165536


Sure does!  I can see for about 3-4 miles in any direction.  It's not that pretty, but makes things easier for processing wood


----------



## Knots (Oct 30, 2015)

WoodWacker said:


> That tractor will make a man weak in the knees. Is that a powerking?


Indeed.  I have a 14hp PK and a 12hp Jim Dandy.  Good fun!


----------



## jaoneill (Nov 1, 2015)

I fabricated the trailer behind the "M" in my signature years ago. Originally used behind a lawn tractor or 4 wheeler, it is smallish (4'x8'x1' deep) and relatively lightweight with a frame of 1"x2" box with 2x2 tongue and walking beam. Although it still has the initial 16" tires that came on the 8" wheels with integral bearings, my thought was to replace the tires with 22" for flotation. The beds on our big farm trailers are 34"-36" with 18" sides, making it necessary to either dump, or climb onto the trailer to unload.  My intent was to keep the bed low enough for easy access from either side so I could back into the woodshed and unload from the ground; easier on an old guy. In hindsight, the walking beam was a great move; less "plowing" in the mud, walks over rocks and such, and overall provides a much smoother ride that minimizes wood bouncing off on the way back from the woodlot.


----------



## Knots (Nov 1, 2015)

jaoneill said:


> overall provides a much smoother ride that minimizes wood bouncing off on the way back from the woodlot.


Yeah - it's really amazing how much it reduces the jostling…and the things it climbs over.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Walking beams are the cats behind for woods work, won't be without one.

Here's a couple pics of mine, loaded for the haul out:









That was a kijiji find. Whoever made it really liked welding, it's pretty stout. I think for wheels they just hacked wheels off the back end of a K-Car and welded onto the beams. Whatever they did, it's rugged. Also nice to be able to pop the sideboards off for either splits or long-lengths. When I do long lengths I cut to length right on the trailer, sawbuck-like.

Nice work - that trailer looks great.


----------



## jaoneill (Nov 1, 2015)

Here is mine ready to head back from the woods last summer.....


----------

